# Is Rotary Watch a good brand?



## ryancharles (Sep 2, 2010)

I was in an AD over the weekend and saw a rotary watch. Are they a good brand? What tier do they compare to? 

thanks


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: The few that I've have handled, I would rank them with, Anne Kline.


----------



## ryancharles (Sep 2, 2010)

They came out with a Limited Skeleton watch a couple of years ago, which was swiss made, with an ETA movement and saphire glass. I'd like to get my hands on one. Only 500 worldwide I think. :-(


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 2, 2007)

I was looking to purchase one last year, and just as I was about to pull the trigger on a Dreyfuss-same company as Rotary-I learned that they are basically a Chinese watch-but weren't advertised as being so. (Nothing wrong with watches made in China, as I have several, but I don't care for companies that misrepresent their technology and workmanship) <|

But they do have some pretty watches, with sapphire crystals. :think: Most of them I've seen have been in the 150 to 500 range.


----------



## ryancharles (Sep 2, 2010)

From what I understand their Limited Edition watches, like the one pictured are swiss made, using an eta movement and sapphire crystals. Those would be the only ones I would be willing to purchase.


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

silversurfer said:


> I was looking to purchase one last year, and just as I was about to pull the trigger on a Dreyfuss-same company as Rotary-I learned that they are basically a Chinese watch-but weren't advertised as being so. (Nothing wrong with watches made in China, as I have several, but I don't care for companies that misrepresent their technology and workmanship) <|
> 
> But they do have some pretty watches, with sapphire crystals. :think: Most of them I've seen have been in the 150 to 500 range.


I think Dreyfuss & co watches are the upmarket (midmarket) brand for Rotary. They claim to be Swiss and handmade, from their advertising & window displays. Interestingly however their dials read "Fabrique en Suisse", rather than in English "Swiss Made" which I understand is a legally protected term. Which would suggest that it is not really Swiss as legally defined...? :think:

They do look like very nice watches, with luxurious presentation boxes :-!However I have no experience of them & would be interested to read feedback comments from owners.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Where are the other Rotary watches made?


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

What is interesting about Rotary is that it is a brand with a long history dating back to the 19th century - and is still an independent company run by the founding family. As such it is a respected name with 'heritage' (which some consider important), although their watches are aimed mainly at the affordable, quartz market which of course is what most people buy. They also offer a lifetime warranty subject to approved servicing every 3 years. So yes my impression is that Rotary is a good, reputable, respected brand. :-!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

I've seen lots of Rotary watches in the jewelers shops when visiting in the UK and I like them. Rotary seems to be a nice brand sort of like Bulova to me.


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

I have also seen pre-quartz era Rotary watches, which look very nice & appear very well made. 

In the UK they are a well known popular brand competing with the likes of Accurist, Sekonda, Pulsar, lower end Seiko & Citizen, in the affordable quartz sector. To be found in lower end jewellers, department stores and Argos. It's more upmarket brand Dreyfuss is sold in midmarket stores such as Ernest Jones, offering 'Swiss' 'hand made' (I am not sure to extent that is true) watches with 3-digit prices competing with affordable luxury brands such as the likes of midrange Seikos, Hamilton, Raymond Weil as well as midrange fashion brands such as Gucci.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2010)

Their vintage watches are nice. Not sure about the new ones though.


----------



## esm (Apr 7, 2008)

i have a Rotary and i quite like it.

bought it on the flight over to Barbados last year. SS, skeleton dial, manual wind on black leather - looks pretty cool imo.

have worn it a few times since and it is light and comfy - a pretty cool looking dressy watch imo too :-!

they are not expensive imo. i have no idea which other company it can compare to.


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

I don't see many mechanical Rotary watches in window displays but that one is a beauty, esm :-! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Toronto Pete (Jan 2, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> :think: The few that I've have handled, I would rank them with, Anne Kline.


"Anne Kline"...Ouch. Kinda like saying it's on a par with "Rolax":-d.

My dad wore a simple 3-hand manual Rotary from his teens to his sixties, only recently replacing it when the movement finally gave up the ghost (well, heck if I know, but I can't budge the crown in the winding position). Methinks I'll check it out again and see if I can't get a watchmaker to fix it up for him, or me...thanks for reminding me.

The Rotary models I've seen out and about recently are a bit different. I was tempted by a skeleton model - pretty - but upon close examination of the movement I think I would have been unhappy in the long run due to finishing issues. I feel the engraving, perhaps unjustly, looks like molding, with insufficient detail. This might be different on the LE.

Otherwise, why not? If you're lucky enough to get one that was put together by a particularly adept kid, you could end up with a great watch. And if not, I betcha they'd be good with CS about getting you a replacement.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I was a bit harsh, after thinking it over, Kenneth Cole.


Toronto Pete said:


> "Anne Kline"...Ouch. Kinda like saying it's on a par with "Rolax":-d.
> 
> My dad wore a simple 3-hand manual Rotary from his teens to his sixties, only recently replacing it when the movement finally gave up the ghost (well, heck if I know, but I can't budge the crown in the winding position). Methinks I'll check it out again and see if I can't get a watchmaker to fix it up for him, or me...thanks for reminding me.
> 
> ...


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

For me it seems they are copying famous designs, e.g. there are models that are seriously close to Breitling Navitimer, JLC Reverso, Cartier etc.


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

That watch looks exactly like my Stuhrling Original 'Winchester' automatic. Movement is almost guaranteed to be out of China. Looks nice and ornate, but I'll bet, like my Winchester, the finishing isn't top-notch but might be acceptable depending on your standards.

That said, now that I think about it, Rotary and Sturhling are a good comparison these days. Both make nice but inexpensive watches with many, but not all, movements sourced out of Asia - well, for Sturhling they are probably almost all out of Asia; they are not always clear about where they get their parts and where their parts are assembled; their designs are actually very nice, but as for reliability, only the test of time will see; and they claim some Swiss heritage, which is more or less bogus for Stuhrling but not for Rotary, as Rotary watches were made in Switzerland for a long time, but now they are not exclusively so. The one thing about Rotary that would set it far above Stuhrling is the fact that some of their watches are still Swiss-made and are in fact very very nice (and they are anything but inexpensive), but as of late the majority of their products are probably sourced out of Chinese factories.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd say they are like Stuhrling.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't like to post things negative, my words could come back to haunt me. However, my experience with Rotary ended with me throwing two manual winds in the canal close to where I live.
I had bought one very nice looking Rotary manual wind, 38mm, from an ebay seller in the UK. It was running about 10 seconds fast a day. I like to regulate my watches so they run not more than plus 2 seconds a day. It had a snap on back that I had to take to a watch shop to remove, even though my personal choice for a watch is a screw on back. So, anyway, I got this watch regulated to about plus 2 a day, but here is what frustrated me. Every time I wound it like once a day the time would jump ahead by 5 to 20 seconds. I took it to the watch repair shop and had it cleaned and checked out. After servicing it still jumped ahead when I wound it. Well, I liked the looks of this particular model so much that I bought one more from the same seller, I don't blame the seller though. This second Rotary acted the exact same way. Without my messing with and trying to get it regulated or anything, it also would jump ahead when I wound it. In a canal close to where I live I s%^* canned it.


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

What means ¨good brand¨?


----------



## Blowfeld (Aug 9, 2011)

As far as i know they used to be a great company, not sure now

Their watches state est switzerland ect but not swiss made, this leads me to believe they are not swiss made or it would probably say so.

Anyway on the plus side i believe they offer a lifetime warranty on their watches, im sure there are stipulations about having it serviced at intervals to keep this in check though.

Their modern designs also seem to be representative of other major brands rather than their own unique designs, i can see a ploprof a seamaster and a tag aquaracer in their current line up, 

All in all i think they are no too bad, if you can pick one up at the right price.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

^ Interesting, although French is one of the official languages of Switzerland so it should make no difference, yes?  

And like you, whilst I have no experience with Rotary myself, apart from seeing them spring up in many jewelry stores for sale as of late, I agree that they do look very cool, although I've never held one in my hand, etc. I understand that Rotary backs its product with a lifetime international warranty or so I was told by a salesperson which, if true, says that Rotary believes in its product that strongly so as to stand behind it, which is a huge plus in my humble opinion. Apart from that, with the holidays coming up, I would be interested in learning more about this brand as well, thinking (out loud perhaps) that one might make a great gift for one of my nephews. 

Cheers.


----------



## Blowfeld (Aug 9, 2011)

This is the one im interested in, been to a store and tried it on, i love it, but its just too expensive at £300, i will only get it if it comes down to £150, thats all i think its worth, but its a nice we presentation set with both shark mesh and rubber straps, with spring bar tool,

Would make a nice gift if you can get it at the right price,

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

^ Thank you for this, it does look like something my nephew would absolutely adore; I appreciate your suggestion, and will look further into it!! Cheers


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Reliable and well made.


Caruso said:


> What means ¨good brand¨?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Eh, funny. On a recent flight, they had these in the in-flight shopping catalog. I was wondering about the same thing. They looked pretty decent, although the designs seem inspired by Breitling.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

And here I though they were the end results of their crack design team, Asok and Wally.


Metlin said:


> Eh, funny. On a recent flight, they had these in the in-flight shopping catalog. I was wondering about the same thing. They looked pretty decent, although the designs seem inspired by Breitling.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> And here I though they were the end results of their crack design team, Asok and Wally.


It saddens me to see that you bring such cynicism to this thread. Well done!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

I like Rotary 









not expensive ok yes people say they crib other designs, but thats a bad thing is it?


----------



## Blowfeld (Aug 9, 2011)

Nope, not a bad thingas long as they dont cross the line, homages are good for people that dont play golf, i mean dont have a lot of disposable income, like myself,

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm waiting on a Chronospeed. Paid €45 for it (used), not expecting much, but it looks cool.


----------



## Blowfeld (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy days, i would be up for one at that price, its a decent little quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Oct 18, 2011)

There's a couple of them now on ee-blay


----------



## Blowfeld (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheers, i might just invest in one, worth the price thats for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

I have bought two rotaries. One looked like a Breitling Navitimer but had a very small dial with tiny numbers. The silver hands were hard to see, particularly the sub-dials. While being a Navitimer clone it was quartz. The general feel of the watch was good. I ended up selling that watch because it was just to small for my feeble, old eyes. 

The other is an automatic with display back. The watch looks to be well built, but again the dial is quite small and the advertised moon phase display looks to be more of a daily sky display with day and night phases. The 2'oclock and 4o'clock pushers change the day and month, and unfortunately can be easily changed when not desired.


----------



## hitoyou (Nov 20, 2011)

in the last year I have purchased about 5 Rotary watches- 3 automatics and 2 quartz. Really happy with the fit and finish. Two of them have the ETA 2824 movement and look great! At around $250-500 they are great bargains. They are clearly not a Rolex (I own a Daytona), but pretty darn good until now. Lets see how they hold up over the next few years!


----------



## fellowsis (Nov 22, 2011)

my rotary chronospeed was my first serious watch, have had no problems with it, beautifully made, looks great as a dress or day watch. take the waterproof marking with a pinch of salt though. I wouldn't take anything to the pool unless it had a depth rating. Other than that, its a brilliant little watch


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

Rotary, until about 3 years ago, used to make a lot of their watches in Switzerland. About half of them had Swiss Made stamped on them. Then they moved their production somewhere, no doubt to the Far East and the dials changed to Est Switzerland 18 something something. At that point I decided to stop looking at them, until I saw a really nice Officer's Chronograph, which my dad bought me for my 40th birthday. I was very happy to discover it has an ETA mvt in it and in no way regret receiving it. I've had 2 other Rotaries in the past, both Swiss Made and I managed to find out that one of them (a small, dressy square model with a seconds subdial and guilloche face which I still have) had a Ronda mvt in it. It's lovely. I also have a Dreyfuss 1890, which is definitely breaking the law if it's not Swiss Made- I'm certain it is. Handmade is a pretty vague term, but this is one beautiful watch; very classy. perfectly (and I MEAN perferctly) finished and it has another Ronda mvt in it. I think Dreyfuss are a good bet and have the "homaging" down just right. If you are interested in a quartz Rotary, I'd make 100% sure what mvt it had in it and make your desicion from there. A case is a case, it's highly unlikely to fall apart on you , so I wouldn't get too hung up on where it was made. Autos? I don't know about that


----------



## Fantasme (Dec 22, 2011)

There shouldn't be much confusion or suspicion as to where Rotary watches are made: a number are marked only 'Est. Switzerland 1895', with no implication that they are of Swiss manufacture; others are clearly marked 'Swiss Made' on the dial and case back.

Both the Rotary ( Watch Terminology; Automatic Watches, Bracelet Watches, Chronograph Watches ) and SFH websites ( The Swiss Watch Industry - Swiss Made ) clearly indicate the criteria that must be met for a watch to be marked as 'Swiss' or 'Swiss Made'. I see no reason for concern when purchasing, as the dial will indicate whether any particular watch is of Swiss or non-Swiss manufacture.

As to quality, I recently purchased a new Swiss-made Rotary GS72322-20 quartz watch (Swiss Ronda 785 mvmt, 5 jewels) and am very pleased to date. Steel case, black dial, silver hands and markers. The dial, hands, markers, and crystal are excellent; the black satin finish on the dial is near-flawless and particularly striking. The case and case back are highly polished, although small hairline scratches are visible on the case sides (likely handling damage after leaving the factory). The crown is not of the same quality as those of more expensive watches, but turns smoothly. Accuracy is what you would expect from 2nd-generation quartz technology (approx. +/- 10 seconds/month or better). Overall, watch appears well-constructed and solid, with a good feel on the wrist. The Rotary logo in raised white lettering looks sharp against the black dial and lends the watch a sporty, modern look.

List price: USD$350.

As much as I can gather, Rotary watches selling for ~$350 and up are marked 'Swiss Made', and those below that are either unmarked or marked 'Est. Switzerland 1895'.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I just bought this off ebay for $80 delivered. Haven't received it yet, but will do a review once I do.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

I've always been curious about this brand and I like some of their sort of "homage/inspired by" type designs for the sort of price point they are at. I have seen some really low priced and heavily discounted models but never had the guts to try one, maybe I will get one just to add to the collection.


----------



## Hammondo (Feb 8, 2010)

No!

'nuff said!


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Wore one for around 10 years from around 1989 on. No problems. Just went up and dragged it from its box and it's still running.

Nuff said! Lol


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had a solid gold, Swiss made quartz Rotery for 21 years. Very smart, very accurate and well finished. Seem to remember it was about £750 back then.

There's a picture in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/my-watches-634088.html

Don't know how much they many, or may not, have changed over the years but I am very happy with mine (which I use as my dress watch).


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

billiybop said:


> I don't like to post things negative, my words could come back to haunt me. However, my experience with Rotary ended with me throwing two manual winds in the canal close to where I live.
> I had bought one very nice looking Rotary manual wind, 38mm, from an ebay seller in the UK. It was running about 10 seconds fast a day. I like to regulate my watches so they run not more than plus 2 seconds a day. It had a snap on back that I had to take to a watch shop to remove, even though my personal choice for a watch is a screw on back. So, anyway, I got this watch regulated to about plus 2 a day, but here is what frustrated me. Every time I wound it like once a day the time would jump ahead by 5 to 20 seconds. I took it to the watch repair shop and had it cleaned and checked out. After servicing it still jumped ahead when I wound it. Well, I liked the looks of this particular model so much that I bought one more from the same seller, I don't blame the seller though. This second Rotary acted the exact same way. Without my messing with and trying to get it regulated or anything, it also would jump ahead when I wound it. In a canal close to where I live I s%^* canned it.


Although I was very dissapointed with Rotary manual winds, does not mean the automatics are no good. However, I will not try another Rotary model.


----------



## pmdf (Aug 6, 2011)

I wore a lower-end-of-the-range Rotary quartz for a few years before I got interested in watches and started inhabiting forums like this. It was fine; certainly nothing wrong with it. Personally, I wouldn't really consider a Rotary at the moment, as there's so many more interesting alternatives out there, and to be honest the one I owned wasn't of comparable quality to anything I have now. But it served its time well as a daily wearer.


----------



## Hammondo (Feb 8, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> I just bought this off ebay for $80 delivered. Haven't received it yet, but will do a review once I do.


hmmm, a homage to the Tag Aquaracer me thinks........can it just be said that Rotary is basically a homage brand?


----------



## CrystalBall (Nov 2, 2011)

As others have said, Rotary is a lower mid-market brand similar to entry level Citizen or Bulova. Above Accurist but below Tissot. They still make their mechanical watches in Switzerland (e.g. the "Les Originales" range), and these often take the form of limited editions sold complete with a watch winder. The RRP for these is usually around £400, but they can be bought for significantly less via the internet. Most of the quartz ranges have been sourced from the Far East since about 2008. Personally, I find them rather dull and think there are better options out there for similar money. I don't think the design and quality are anything special and would rather pay a bit more for a Seiko or Certina, for example. IMHO, they make too many generic quartz watches to be considered a desirable brand.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

No, there's no such thing.


Hammondo said:


> hmmm, a homage to the Tag Aquaracer me thinks........can it just be said that Rotary is basically a homage brand?


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Rotary watches are in "Mushroom" tier.

Along with other "Swinese" and "Germasian" watch brands.


----------



## Fantasme (Dec 22, 2011)

Just recently purchased used a 1974 Rotary automatic with standard ETA 2824, 25 jewels movement. Solidly constructed and works near perfectly; gains time, but only within acceptable limits for an automatic movement.

Perhaps more a testament to the quality of the movement itself, but overall, a fine example of a vintage watch that was (at least then) entirely made in Switzerland.


I also own a Swiss-made Rotary quartz with an also Swiss-made Ronda 785 5-jewel movement. Fine watch, and very sharp-looking.

In my opinion, the recent outsourcing of manufacture to Asia and use of Asian movements in Rotary watches has tainted what was a unique and quality watch manufacturer. If you can be sure that the Rotary you purchase is in fact Swiss made, and with a Swiss movement also, you can be satisfied in owning a quality watch and at a decent price point.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Fantasme said:


> Just recently purchased used a 1974 Rotary automatic with standard ETA 2824, 25 jewels movement. Solidly constructed and works near perfectly; gains time, but only within acceptable limits for an automatic movement.
> 
> Perhaps more a testament to the quality of the movement itself, but overall, a fine example of a vintage watch that was (at least then) entirely made in Switzerland.
> 
> ...


I agree. I like watch companies that maintain traditions and strict quality controls. Having a watch that was Made in England or made in Switzerland is a cachet for me.

I have owned several watches that were made in China, and most worked well; however, I'm tired of everything being in made in China. At this point, "Made Anywhere but China" sounds almost refreshing to me. I think there are also legitimate quality issues with Chinese products.

I wish Rotary would go back to their original logo. I liked the cleaner looking Rotary logo on the 1990 watch linked to on this thread.

I didn't realize Rotary watches had such an interesting history. I'm actually considering buying one now...


----------



## jonnyfive (Jul 16, 2012)

Hammondo said:


> No!
> 
> 'nuff said!


Registered JUST for this Thread... And this DUMBASS response.....

Judge the timepiece by CRAFTSMANSHIP, not the NAME BRAND... I guarantee, Hammondo is some Rolex fu*$er... Just for the name...

Well....

I have owned Rolex, Omega, Mont Blanc, Maurice LaCroix, Rotary, Technomarine, Jacque Lemans... Ect, ect. ect...

What did I choose as my HEIRLOOM piece... The watch I never will wear, and only pass down to my son(if I have one..)

My Skeleton Limited Edition Rotary Swiss Made... ETA Mvmt. 24(I think, would have to check the back) rubies, I HAVE NUMBER 2 of 500!!!!!!!! I literally got THE FIRST ONE RELEASED to PUBLIC... After all, the watch maker keeps #1....

Full papers... AMAZING time keeping and charge with minimal wrist movement. Amazing craftsmanship... Amazing Timekeeping....

NUFF SAID.....

j5


----------



## unklefunk (Jan 4, 2012)

FlyingDutchman said:


> I'm waiting on a Chronospeed. Paid €45 for it (used), not expecting much, but it looks cool.
> View attachment 541304


i have one of these....decent watch imo...especially when you ditch the leather strap for something better.....great luminescence too


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I went and glanced at the website. One thing I noticed is that they do not list the size of the watches, not even when you look at the watch details (and the details are very thing in the information given).

In general, I do not even consider watches over 38mm and prefer traditional medium sized watches; those around 34mm-36mm. By not listing sizes, they do not give enough information to even interest me on browsing their site.


----------



## Fantasme (Dec 22, 2011)

Hasaf said:


> I went and glanced at the website. One thing I noticed is that they do not list the size of the watches, not even when you look at the watch details (and the details are very thing in the information given).
> 
> In general, I do not even consider watches over 38mm and prefer traditional medium sized watches; those around 34mm-36mm. By not listing sizes, they do not give enough information to even interest me on browsing their site.


Bizarre. Try this as an alternative: Men's Rotary Watches | Official UK Rotary Stockist | Page 2 - WATCH SHOP.com™

I purchased a 35mm Rotary quartz last year; as much as I can tell, a bulk of their selection is in the 35-38mm range.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Rotary watches are very well known here in the UK, as many entry level to mid level jewellery chains sell them, often alongside the likes of Seiko, Pulsar and Citizen. I'd say that Rotary are probably the equivalent of Pulsar and maybe near some of the entry level quartz Seikos. I'd say that they are one of the first brands that you'll come across in the entry level sector that is decent. I'd definitely put them a notch ahead of their two competitors Accurist and Sekonda (who are also British entry level companies that use Asian components). Many Rotary watches take their styling cues from other brands, in particular their Aquaspeed lines contain some nice models that reference Tag Aquaracers for example and they do some quite nice quartz Navitimer homages. The bottom line is that they make some good quartz sports watches, as long as you don't mind a slightly derivative but good design (and aren't expecting it to be Swiss made) you can get a decent watch for the money.


----------



## Watching You (Jun 15, 2013)

Found an old Argos catalogue from Spring/Summer 2012 with the this silver Rotary priced at £247:49 (item 2) I liked the watch and decided to see if they still had the watch in stock & possibly reduced.

I found the watch in Argos eBay store listed as brand new (obviously selling them off as old stock) at £66 !

So does this mean that Argos massively over priced the watch to start with ? Also many other watches are selling at half price on Argos non eBay store.

Here is the link to the watch at its current price of £66.99 - it says reduced from £99 this must have been its last price. Sadly the file [picture i took on mobile] of the original cat price of £247.49 simply will not upload maybe its posting privilages as I'm a new member ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROTARY-R-...318&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=350631328721&


----------



## Watching You (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm trying to upload the image but it keeps on 'failing' - I took a picture of the page from my phone and is a jpeg but just can't seem to upload - I will keep on trying.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROTARY-R-...318&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=350631328721&


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Here you go Chelsea fans. Dedicated to all you Blue fans 

Chelsea FC and Rotary CoBranded Watches


----------



## SJHastie (Dec 8, 2013)

I have owned a number of Rotary watches including a skeleton and a Swiss ETA 2824 based watch which didn't keep very good time until I had it serviced, then it did. I personally think that Rotary is good value for money though it is true they don't all have Swiss movements. Some say Est. Switzerland 1895 on the watch, as far as I know these ones are not Swiss, but the ones that say Swiss made are and usually cost a bit more, though even then not expensive for a watch. The most I've spent on one is about £255 for the ETA 2824 one, though one can spend over £500 nowadays. They don't do certified chronometers, whereas eg Tissot do them.


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Metlin said:


> Eh, funny. On a recent flight, they had these in the in-flight shopping catalog. I was wondering about the same thing. They looked pretty decent, although the designs seem inspired by Breitling.


Thats where I first saw them. Think they wanted 179.99. Ended up getting one through dealaday.com or something similar for 79.99. So far I think it was worth it.

Rotary Aquaspeed


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

wanted to share some photos of my new Rotary watch


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Does anyone know of a Rotary that looked like a Rolex Prince? I had a picture from a brochure years ago. Never saw it in any shop or had any info other than the picture.


----------



## ev13wt (Oct 21, 2013)

Only place I've ever seen Rotary is in Deltas in-flight duty-free magazine, I personally wouldn't wear one.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Come on down to Qakridge Mall.


ev13wt said:


> Only place I've ever seen Rotary is in Deltas in-flight duty-free magazine, I personally wouldn't wear one.


----------



## Greenred (Feb 22, 2013)

I have *Rotary gs02375-01 Automatic. *Bought it 18 months ago. After 2 weeks it started to stop even if it was winded well. So I gave it back, they sent me other one. This one works well. It looks much more expensive than it is. Now it costs around 170 pounds. I got it on ebay for 100 pounds with all boxes, warranties and so on... on the back glass ( the one that touches the skin) it says "made in HK" in very small letters. Even if it's made in China, the built quality is like swiss made and my friends thinks it costs 4 times more. As for time keeping... well it's not quartz so I experience ~1-2min/month alteration, but that's fine with me. This is how it looks like:









This Rotary Skeleton is my daily watch, but I am planning to do some changes... My next purchase will be Citizen *CA0331-56L quartz *as my daily watch. It looks awesome! And my old automatic Rotary will be used only with the suit, as gold fit better there.
Here is the Citizen I want:









It's a clear copy of Breitling design:


----------



## Omega410 (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, I wanted a "travel" watch and came across a Rotary GLE000015 and decided to purchase. I think this watch is similar in quality to a Stuhring however, I am happy with the fit and finish for the price. The list is 995 however, I scored it for 125 on ebay brand new with box/papers. It is numbered 88/300 and sold as a limited edition which is interesting.

Here is a vendor image of my watch:


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

"Similar in quality to a Sturling", now that's a real put down.


Omega410 said:


> Well, I wanted a "travel" watch and came across a Rotary GLE000015 and decided to purchase. I think this watch is similar in quality to a Stuhring however, I am happy with the fit and finish for the price. The list is 995 however, I scored it for 125 on ebay brand new with box/papers. It is numbered 88/300 and sold as a limited edition which is interesting.
> 
> Here is a vendor image of my watch:


----------



## Omega410 (Sep 4, 2014)

Watchbreath said:


> "Similar in quality to a Sturling", now that's a real put down.


I have a Sturhling and honestly, the two watches are very similar in structure. That being said, for the price both watches are nice and my Sturhling auto is several years old with no issues. Also, mine is newer and not one of the swiss made pieces.


----------



## thechrism (Aug 24, 2014)

I do like rotary to be honest. I'm not a huge fan of there most recent ones but I love there vintage old stuff. I have these 2 I just love the classic look of them. I have no problem with buying one of the new ones. I think it's is because they are affordable to the average person thy are considered a "cheap" brand. But as said before there's a lot of history to the brand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevasta (Oct 9, 2014)

I bought Rotary watch less than a year ago, an the bracelet has already lost it's colour, I can't even imagine what they will look like in 2 years. Very disappointed.


----------



## scotmac (Dec 21, 2014)

Great watches.


----------



## AR21 (May 22, 2016)

Hello guys, recently I exchange and old Rotary for a Rotary Les Originales Avenger GS90062/06, I personally like this watch a lot, its simple and modest, I own a Tissot T-Race, but I wanted something more subtle and classy. My question is: Is the Ronda One Jewel 371, an original Swiss movement and also good and accurate.  I have attached the picture and description of the watch


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry for digging the old thread, but after buying by the Chinese I Think they have crazy price policy ;] Or this is on the Amazon side.
I've bought a quartz Rotary watch for 30 Euro on Amazon.it, calendar, moonphase etc. still waiting for the Royal Mail, and after that bargain it is priced at 160 euro ;] Probably it will be looking like a 50-60 Euro watch, not 160 EUR ;D However, 30 EUR is a good price for a st.steel case watch, even if it is made poorer than Seiko or Citizen. We will see.


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a vintage and quite like too, they are pretty common in Hong Kong (ex-British colony).

Happy collecting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

They used to be. Rotary was an old and honored Swiss brand that made both mechanical and quartz watches. They still make some of their higher line in Switzerland, but their main production today is in Asian fashion watches.

I've owned many, including some reversible designs (still have a few- see below). I also have an Asian automatic Cartier-style one and a Navi-style quartz as well.

























*************









































******************

























******************

















******************

















******************


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

I think I would classify these watches the same as Croton, they both have some heritage but for the last couple decades, they compete in the same market with Invicta.


----------

